# issue with samsung tv, possible replacement?



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 30" slim fit tube tv that is only about 2.5 yrs old. 

It has developed an issue where it will turn it self off, and some times come right back on...other times...it has to be unplugged for 5-15 min to get it to turn back on.

samsung says I am not the only person with this problem, its a powersupply issue but it was not enough of a problem to issue a recall.

I have the service plan from best buy and cn get a replacement tv, however there are not many tv's in the $450-$550 price range that get me really excited...any body have any recomendations for something 32" or bigger that would be a good replacement? 

Are these new dynex tvs as good as some reviews are stating they are?

I can get a 40" dynex for 400ish


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I just saw the Samsung LN32B360 at BB for $429. Hard to beat that. It is a far better set in every way than your slim fit CRT. Those sets have had lots of issues and I would be excited about getting the opportunity to get out of it.

You could spend a little more and get a lot better and larger set as well. They have the Panasonic 42" TC-P42X1 for $599.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

don't get me wrong, I love my crt tv. yes, it ways 135 lbs, but in my opinion it has exceptional picture quality, a good hd tuner and decent sound from the built in speakers.

I like that samsung...however...its only 720p and 60hz, my wife and I watch alot of movies, and I watch a lot of sports.

We saw that one at bb and liked it but I'm not sure about it because it is only a 60hz refresh.


I really like the samsung plasmas, I am honestly leaning that way and trying to talk my wife in to being willing to spend the difference and geting one. 

I think we will wait a few more weeks/months untill the 2010 models are all out because we may be able to get something huge/really nice for not much difference.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

excuse me, I meant the panasonic plasmas.

I went to a sports bar that last night that had about a dozen of those panasonics scattered around the place and I was really impressed with the picture quality.


I think I will save up a bit and see if I can get one of those.


----------

